# milico



## Ani03

Does anyone know how I could express "*milico*" (Argentine slang?) in English? I am translating testimony of survivors of the repssion during the dictatorship in Argentina, and am looking for a good english slang word that might fit. Thanks!


----------



## transparente

"milico" es más bien policía que militar, no?
Entonces yo diría "cop".


----------



## CacaoSeeds

Según este fuente: http://www.pueblacity.com/ego-pdf/ng/argentina/arsp_slang_dict.html, *milico* significa "a military man" or "military person." The closest slang I could find would be "jarhead," which is pejorative when used by non-military members themselves, but take a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_slang and I'm sure you can find what you need.


----------



## Fernita

I found thisin the Simon and Schuster´s dic.

*milico: (Amer., derog.) soldier*


----------



## Chavo Cheque

"Jarhead" solo se usa para refirir a miembros de los US Marines. 



			
				CacaoSeeds said:
			
		

> .... The closest slang I could find would be "jarhead," which is pejorative when used by non-military members themselves...


----------



## Ani03

Gracias todos por las respuestas!!!! Me parece, segun el contexto,que milico es mas en referencia a un militar, y no a un policia, pero puede ser. Me gusta "cops" como una opcion, pero para mantener consistencia en el texto, creo que deberia usar algo mas relacionado con los miliatres. 

Gracias CocoaSeed para el enlace al diccionario online de argot argentino- me resulta super util!!! Pero la unica cosa es que "military man" no suena muy natural en ingles... y jarhead es muy desconocido. Otras surgerencias?? Gracias mil!!!


----------



## araceli

Hola:

En Argentina le decimos milico (forma despectiva) a un militar.

Saludos.


----------



## Ani03

Fernita said:
			
		

> I found thisin the Simon and Schuster´s dic.
> 
> *milico: (Amer., derog.) soldier*


 
Hola Fernita! Encontraste "milico" en un diccionario monolingual como una palabra que existe en ingles? Gracias!


----------



## Fernita

Sí, correcto, se refiere a los militares desde el más alto rango hasta un soldado raso.
Saludos y se encuentro algo te avisaré. Es muy difícil, anyway.


----------



## Ani03

Quizas debo clarificar mi problema: Entiendo el significado de milico, como forma despectiva de "militar", pero no se una buena equivalente con el mismo sentido en ingles. Gracias!!


----------



## Fernita

Ani03 said:
			
		

> Hola Fernita! Encontraste "milico" en un diccionario monolingual como una palabra que existe en ingles? Gracias!


 
No, es bilingue (no funciona la diéresis) el diccionario. Es decir, en castellano *milico *es despectivo porque en general los milicos tienen rangos altos por eso el diccionario lo traduce como *soldier.*
Imagínate decir: instead of "General Videla", "Soldier Videla". Anyway, I don´t think it´s what you are looking for.
I´ll go on looking for a better word.


----------



## transparente

Pero che!
También a los policías les decimos milicos!
Y a los que tienen esa mentalidad represiva.


----------



## Ani03

transparente said:
			
		

> Pero che!
> También a los policías les decimos milicos!
> Y a los que tienen esa mentalidad represiva.


 
hmmm... no se... se ha mencionado anteriormente en el texto que los miltares habian tomado control de esta penal... asi que pensaba que milico tendria que referirse a los militares... aqui esta la frase en contexto, a ver si nos ayuda:

_Pero a pesar de toda esa restricción tuvieron la posibilidad de hacer un homenaje a los compañeros ese día, cosa que a los milicos los puso locos._
__ 
Gracias!


----------



## araceli

Yo siempre dije milico refiriéndome a un militar y cana con respecto a un policía...


----------



## transparente

Ani, es difícil, como alguien dijo. 
Además trabajaban en conjunto, los policías, militares y civiles milicos.
Pero mi mensaje anterior iba dirigido a la gente de Argentina, que bien saben, o deberían.


----------



## lapachis8

Ani03 said:
			
		

> Gracias todos por las respuestas!!!! Me parece, segun el contexto,que milico es mas en referencia a un militar, y no a un policia, pero puede ser. Me gusta "cops" como una opcion, pero para mantener *consistencia* en el texto, creo que deberia usar algo mas relacionado con los miliatres.
> 
> 
> Hola,
> Consistent and consistency when used as consistente and consistencia in Spanish are false cognates. Check the treads on those two words. I will be very useful for your work.
> cheers


----------



## robertov

Milico es, obviamente 'militar' pero durante la e'poca de la dictadura, las funciones represivas de los unos y los otros (militares y polici'as) se superpusieron y, como dice transparente, se uso' la palabra para ambos. Con todo, en el caso particular del texto de Ani, creo que se refiere a los 'militares de alto rango'


----------



## araceli

Me puse a curiosear un poco porque me quedé con la espina clavada, ver esto:
http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org...=1&PHPSESSID=eed5b333aec3af500574d70846d04b89

...y yo soy porteña vieja y una vieja porteña.


----------



## CacaoSeeds

lapachis8 said:
			
		

> ...Check the threads on those two words. It (/They) will be very useful for your work.


----------



## transparente

araceli said:
			
		

> Me puse a curiosear un poco porque me quedé con la espina clavada, ver esto:
> http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/index.php?pais=Argentina&palabra=milico&tipobusqueda=1&PHPSESSID=eed5b333aec3af500574d70846d04b89
> 
> ...y yo soy porteña vieja o una vieja porteña.


 
Gracias Araceli!
yo también lo soy, je je.


----------



## Fernita

transparente said:
			
		

> Ani, es difícil, como alguien dijo.
> Además trabajaban en conjunto, los policías, militares y civiles milicos.
> Pero mi mensaje anterior iba dirigido a la gente de Argentina, que bien saben, o deberían.


 
*Estoy de acuerdo con Araceli*. Digo *milico por militar y cana* *por policía.*

Pero es posible que se pueda usar para policías también. *No es mi caso.*

Cuando digo *milico retirado* me refiero a un militar retirado.
Incluso, por problemas personales, durante los dos últimos meses estoy en contacto con la policía casi todos los días y ellos mismos dicen *Ah, puede ser el hijo de un milico retirado o uno que haya sido cana*.


----------



## araceli

transparente: 
Mal de muchos...

Fernita:
Leé en enlace que pasé.


----------



## Ani03

Bueno, amigos argentinos, gracias por todos los comentarios! Ya que establecimos que puede ser cualquier de las dos referencias (militar o policia), todavia estamos con el lio de expresar eso en ingles. _Soldier_ es muy formal, _guards_ suena un poco mejor pero pierde lo despectivo de milico, y ninguna palabra en ingles se me occure! Alguien puede surgerir algo?


----------



## robertov

Yo usari'a milico y explicari'a lo que significa


----------



## transparente

Oppresors?


----------



## transparente

araceli said:
			
		

> transparente:
> Mal de muchos...
> 
> Fernita:
> Leé en enlace que pasé.


 
Yes! I got it, old girl! ji ji.


----------



## Fernita

araceli said:
			
		

> Me puse a curiosear un poco porque me quedé con la espina clavada, ver esto:
> http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/index.php?pais=Argentina&palabra=milico&tipobusqueda=1&PHPSESSID=eed5b333aec3af500574d70846d04b89
> 
> ...y yo soy porteña vieja y una vieja porteña.


 
Bravo, Araceli. Y yo ¡porteña hasta la muerte!


----------



## Maria Isabel Orozco

Compañeros argentinos, en Chile también les decimos milicos a los militares y pacos a los policías.  Me parece que en USA les dicen "crewcut" o ya no?


----------



## Fernita

Maria Isabel Orozco said:
			
		

> Compañeros argentinos, en Chile también les decimos milicos a los militares y pacos a los policías. Me parece que en USA les dicen "crewcut" o ya no?


 
Hola, María Isabel, compañera chilena. Creo que *crewcut* se usa para los que hacen el servicio militar porque les cortan el pelo muy cortito, quedan casi pelados. En Argentina (slang) *"colimbas".*
Saludos.


----------



## loladamore

Ani03 said:
			
		

> Entiendo el significado de milico, como forma despectiva de "militar"


 
Vienen bastantes sinónimos de militar aquí. No conozco muchas de las palabras que aparecen ni sé que tan reconocibles sean para mucha gente. Lo que sí, algunas suenan bastante despectivas. Por ejemplo ¡no me imagino que _*dogface*_ sea un cumplido!


----------



## Moritzchen

Acá, a pesar de Vietnam y la invasión de Grenada aún no hay un término derogatorio para los mililtares. Tal vez con esta verguenza que estamos viviendo ahora surja alguno. Mientras tanto quiero hacerlos acordar del término* "hawks"* y preguntarles si les sirve.


----------



## Elibennet

transparente said:
			
		

> Pero che!
> También a los policías les decimos milicos!
> Y a los que tienen esa mentalidad represiva.



Perdón, Transparente, pero no estoy de acuerdo con vos. Nunca escuché hablar de los policías como MILICOS. Cana, yuta, rati, pero no _milico!_ Para mi, milicos son los militares solamente.


----------



## ProfdelC

Try "the fuzz"  Esto fue utilizado despectivamente de policias y agentes del orden for los 'hippies' y 'militantes' durante los disturbios de los anos 60 y 70


----------



## Moritzchen

The fuzz was the cops. I remember.


----------



## ProfdelC

Quiza, para el de la "verguenza de Grenada," la palabra mas adecuada se la que los comunistas en Cuba llamaro a los miembros del Ejercito Contitucional: mercenario (aunque esto, por supuesto, es nada mas que para ofender -- y quiza eso sea lo que se quiere -- pues no es mercenario el que esta colocado y pagado por su propio gobierno.


----------



## Moritzchen

Lo que está buscando Ani03 en este hilo, es una traducción al inglés de la palabra "milico", un término derogatorio para los militares que sometieron a la Argentina a uno de los peores períodos de su historia.


----------



## Ani03

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Lo que está buscando Ani03 en este hilo, es una traducción al inglés de la palabra "milico", un término derogatorio para los militares que sometieron a la Argentina a uno de los peores períodos de su historia.


 
Gracias Moritzchen, por reenfocar la discusion. Creo que el tema que surge de esta discusion es que realmente no existe una palabra en nuestra cultura, o idioma digamos, que sea tan conocida y comun, y que exprese el mismo significado que _milico_. Es que nunca vivimos un periodo como lo de Argentina, o Chile, o los muchos otros paises con historias de opresion militar dentro de su propio pais. Como menciono alguien en la discusion, quizas surja algun termino en EE.UU. como consecuencia del proyecto militar en Irak, pero por ahora, no hay nada parecido. A veces la traduccion nos falla, y quizas esta es una de esas ocasiones.


----------



## jp79

In the US, we say "pigs" for the cops as a disrespectful way of referring to them. I think you could carry this over to use it to refer to repressive military men. 

You could also say "military pigs" to be specific. 

I also think another useful option would be to use the word milicos and let people know the weight that the word has in Spanish but I think it would depend on the context of the translation whether or not that makes sense.


----------



## Bilis

I'm not sure there is an accurate translation of *milico* as a general perjorative term for military personnel, but for there are some more specific options (US):

Grunt (infantry solidier usually)
Squabbie (navy)
Jarhead (marines)
Bullet catcher/bullet sponge (infantry)
Dope on a rope (air assault troops)
Joe (any soldier - short for GI Joe)
Zoomie/Flyboy (Air force personnel)


----------



## franzjekill

Ani03 said:


> (Argentine slang?)


Chile, Paraguay, Argentina y Uruguay. El caso más antiguo que registra el CORDE corresponde a Paraguay, Roa Bastos, Hijo de hombre, escrita en la década del 50.


----------



## phantom2007

franzjekill said:


> Chile, Paraguay, Argentina y Uruguay. El caso más antiguo que registra el CORDE corresponde a Paraguay, Roa Bastos, Hijo de hombre, escrita en la década del 50.


Milico tiene la actual conotación muy peyorativa por el papel que tuvieron durante la dictadura, antes de aquello, decirle milico a alguien no era lo mismo, aunque nunca fue un cumplido.
Por ello y porque en USa y UK se les tiene cierto respeto, yo creo que no existe ese equivalente, como ya dijeron aquí.
Mi sugerencia, dado que no es traducible, es dejar el original "milico" y aclarar a pie de página la primera vez que aparece lo que significa en Inglés


----------

